# Catfish In Sider



## katfish

This article plus a small pic of my 62 last year for largest flathead in
Master Angler.


----------



## HeerKittyky

Not sure who has the better whiskers in this pic...congrats!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

HeerKittyky said:


> Not sure who has the better whiskers in this pic...congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


To know your quarry is to BE your quarry!


Nice Job on the article Mr. Katfish!


----------



## katfish

I forgot to add that Rob Nueman was nice enough to send me a Catfish In-Sider.


----------



## whodeynati

I wish they did more Catfish insiders. I always look forward to them. 
Also nice fish!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish

I found a link to the article on line.

Katfish on catfish


----------



## Catproinnovations

Nice article tells exactly how a few of us do it. But the crappy part is you conveniently left out Seneca lake as one of the "great" Ohio lakes for flathead I fish those three lakes all the time and I have not once seen you on any of them not saying you don't fish those ones but thanks for all the extra pressure on the lakes I fish and for leaving your home lake out I'm sure all the flathead fishermen that fish those lakes appreciate that as much as I do 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000

Catproinnovations said:


> Nice article tells exactly how a few of us do it. But the crappy part is you conveniently left out Seneca lake as one of the "great" Ohio lakes for flathead I fish those three lakes all the time and I have not once seen you on any of them not saying you don't fish those ones but thanks for all the extra pressure on the lakes I fish and for leaving your home lake out I'm sure all the flathead fishermen that fish those lakes appreciate that as much as I do
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I completely agree with you!!!! I've fished with robby a few times, he is a great guy, but that too upset me.


----------



## Team VanHorn

Agreed, but given the quarry if he would have given that lake mention he would be fishing a crowded shoreline. 
I have fished within clicker distance of Robby, Squirrel and the Hoops etc. 
Robby has even taken pics of my fish as well as me of his fish. 
I live at Seneca as well and trust me I don't want the crowded shoreline. Let alone the TRASH others leave behind in these milk run spots.


----------



## Catproinnovations

Team VanHorn said:


> Agreed, but given the quarry if he would have given that lake mention he would be fishing a crowded shoreline.
> I have fished within clicker distance of Robby, Squirrel and the Hoops etc.
> Robby has even taken pics of my fish as well as me of his fish.
> I live at Seneca as well and trust me I don't want the crowded shoreline. Let alone the TRASH others leave behind in these milk run spots.


My point exactly so now I get the crowded shoreline the trash competition for my spots and I guess what Teed me off the most he described one of my best spots on tappan to a T! I wondered why I had to take a number to fish it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

this is part of why I have deferred several prime opportunities to write articles and webinars and make videos regarding all the lake channel catfishing we do. Between giving away spots, and tournament secrets that took me 10 years to figure out, I just keep telling folks Im just not into it right now.... just not worth the repercussions. I feel your pain even though were across the state....

Salmonid


----------



## erik

katfish u catch some nice fish.i allways look forward to your posts. i like pics keep em coming. what size bluegills do u like to use.


----------



## katfish

Mark

I had an experienced catman teach me techniques that took him years
to develope to catch flathead. Roy Hoops taught many flathead 
fishermen basic strategies for the big catfish. He understood the 
many pitfalls of being a teacher but his main concern was the 
honest intentions of the student.

Roy would evaluate the man before rewarding him with the benefit of 
his hard earned knowledge.

Since no one can predict the future he was taking a chance but he 
mainly observed a catman to make sure he released the big flathead
he caught on his own before sharing critical information.

The reason I tell this story is to inform you that sharing information to
help fishermen become more successful does come with risks. As 
you already know, they could misuse or abuse the information to harm
the resource.

Another risk is that you are open to criticism from many sources. You
may be arming one of your students to become a competitor to you 
or even a better fisherman than you are.

When you share information you must always be aware that 
some information may be abused by others to illegally take advantage
of the resource (the target fish). This means you must withhold 
information that might potentially benefit honest fishermen.

Once you decide that teaching others the joys of fishing you must 
be prepared to be attacked by opposing opinions and even those
with malicious intent to injure your reputation or disparage your 
character.

I become frustrated (what flathead fisherman doesn't) with all 
the complications caused by others at public lakes and rivers. I do 
not blame others for any lack of success I may have. I try to 
resolve problems by working around them and keep fishing.

I doubt that anyone fishes without having a mentor of some kind. 
With all the drawbacks I have chosen to share information. I 
am competitive but find no joy in being a better fisherman by 
depriving others of information that they could use to enjoy a
more successful experience.

The decision of sharing information is ultimately up to the 
individual. If you choose not to share information, no one 
will get upset. If you do be prepared to deal with the disadvantages.


----------



## Scioto jetsled

Well said katfish.......

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Catproinnovations

Robby I'm not upset about the sharing of the information to others. I've gave seminars done guided trips wrote articles and did a tv show on flathead fishing. Your missing the point you left out your home lake to your benefit and put the pressure on others! No ones mad your trying to help others I help as many people as I think deserve it like you said and that's mainly because no one showed me crap I had to figure it out on my own. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## katfish

The definition of a troll from Wikipedia.



> In Internet slang, a troll (/&#712;tro&#650;l/, /&#712;tr&#594;l/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally[3][4] or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[5] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[6]


At one time long ago, a troll bothered my buddy Rick Seevers to such a point that he was not enjoying the fishing trip we were on. I explained that this person got his jollies by causing Rick to be upset and the best course of action would be to ignore him and he would become bored and find some other poor soul to bother.

This fellow bragged of his prowess at flathead fishing and told Rick to come to Tappan and get embarrassed at weigh in results.


> Narcissistic personality disorder is a pervasive pattern of behavior characterized by an exaggerated sense of self-importance.


 This was before anyone knew we needed permission to fish spots at Tappan so we loaded up and entered the tournament.










I had another member of our group take this picture and teased her for focusing on my butt. This is the big flathead for that tournament and our troll did not show up for weigh in. Rick enjoyed the money but missed the self appointed flathead expert at weigh in so he could look him in the eye.

Some days you get the bear and some days the bear gets you.

Each year for over 30 years I have investigated possible flathead hotspots and cleared spots on S.E. Ohio lakes in hopes they would produce flathead.
I discussed the desirable features in the article. I haven't claimed spots as mine or whined that someone else fished them. This means I have fished public lakes when and where I wanted to and will continue to do so without checking in with certain people before doing so.

Ducky was part of a group of catmen invited to fish with D'arcy Egan for a show last October. (Again this was before I knew I needed someones permission to fish that lake.) Unfortunately Egan was ill and had to cancel at the last moment. We did what felt natural and caught and released 9 flathead.

So if someone has ESP and knows my intentions from what I say or what is written, they can obviously understand what I think of them. There is no conspiracy here authored by me. I should probably heed my own advice and ignore agitation and just concentrate on catching fish.

My friend Seevers is sending this message to all trolls.


----------



## Team VanHorn

Classic..............


----------



## KaGee

Please keep the thread on topic and take your personal issues to PM, not the forum.
Thanks!


----------



## Nats2Bucks

This is supposed to be a fishing thread, and this guy post a picture of a dinosaur, some nerve LoL. Good Fish Pardner


----------

